# Diseñar Sistema de Sonido



## promiscuo (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo y veo que aqui saben mucho.
Les presento mi problema.
Soy prof. de informática de una escuela primaria pública rural.
Necesitamos armar un sistema de audio (para simular una emisora de radio) en el cual habria una PC
que se usaría su micrófono para enviar voz principalmente
usando su placa de sonido básica através de 5 aulas (no importa el tamaño de aula
ya que si es necesario amontono a los chicos contra los parlantes)
que son unos 50mts de cable.
Pusimos un par de parlantes comunes de PC (esos que usan 12v no se bien cuantos
watts y ohm tienen pero son de los mas comunes que hay) en cada aula y *el problema* esta
en que a partir de la segunda aula no se escucha casi nada y con muy mala calidad.
He leido un poco y vi algunos amplificador para armar que usan CI LM386, TBA820 etc...
No estoy seguro de cuantos amplificador colocar o si van a ser de utilidad.
No estamos para comprar grandes equipos de audio o parlantes ya que disponemos de poco presupuesto
Les agradecería me guíen un poco en el asunto ya que los chicos estan muy entusiasmados.
Abrazos... Facundo Montiel


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 9, 2009)

Algunas preguntas para poder ayudarte:

-Colocarias un parlante en cada aula?
-Los 50m de cable irian desde donde tienes el PC hasta la altima aula?

Los parlantes de PC te podrian servir si el ruido ambiente no fuera tanto (si los muchachos estubiesen en silencio), el problema es que en aglomeraciones de personas el ruido es bastante.


----------



## promiscuo (Jun 9, 2009)

-Coloque 2 parlantes por aula ya que vienen unidos y tienen un solo par de cables de entrada de audio.
-Si, los 50m de cable van desde la pc hasta la ultima aula y uní cada cable de los parlantes a la línea de 50m, calculo que respetando la polaridad.

Con respecto al sonido ambiente de los chicos lo soluciono con un par de "callense o no hacemos nada".
A lo didáctico.
Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 9, 2009)

Si me dices que las dos primeras aulas se escucha bien, esta como raro, a menos que se este callendo la tension en el cable de audio y necesites buffer para adaptar impedancias


----------



## promiscuo (Jun 9, 2009)

Perdón si no me expliqué.
En la primera se escucha hasta ahí nomás, pero ya en la segunda se escucha bajísimo bajísimo, casi inaudible aún con el volumen al max.
El cable de 50m es un paralelo de la medida 1 de este --- ancho total mas o menos


----------



## promiscuo (Jun 9, 2009)

ah y conviene aclarar que elimine la parte estereo, o sea que los parlantes reciben sonido MONO, nada de cables mallados, es un cable paralelo comun de esos que se usan en las prolongaciones.
Solde un extremo del cable a cada conector del macho Miniplug y pasé el cable hasta la última aula, luego lo pelé en la parte que va unida a cada aula y até los cable de los parlantes a la parte pelada de cada aula.
Hay dos pares de parlantes que funcionan a 12v y 1A y 3 que dicen solamente 9v. Las fuentes que uso son las 5 de 12v 700mA.
Abre soldado con pocas ganas el cable al miniplug?
No habré respetado la polaridad?
No se que hacer... Si agregarles un amplificador o pre amp.
Si agarro todo a patadas, que hago con las fuentes que ya compre y los mts de cable...
Yo arranque el proyecto confiado que era simple como pasar cables y conectar...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 9, 2009)

Si lo hiciste de esta manera (te recomiendo revisar la conexion), lo que te haria falta seria un buffer para darle mas fuerza a la señal de audio proveniente del PC, ya que de todas maneras esta señal es algo debil (claro, depende del modelo de la tarjeta de sonido).

Mira en el dibujo, corta los miniplug macho que salen de los parlanticos de PC, asi se te hara mas facil la conexion.

Revisa y me cuentas

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Pequeña pregunta importante: ¿Los parlantitos son autoamplificados? ¿están enchufados (a la alimentación) y encendidos?
Si los usás sin alimentación estás cargando la salida de la PC ocn unos pocos ohms y es lógico que se caiga el nivel de la señal a medida que te alejás.

Saludos.


----------



## sevset (Jun 9, 2009)

Que tal. en estos casos lo mas recomendable es usar un amplificador lineal con salida de 70v, y en cada aula un parlante con transformador de impedancia conectados a una sola linea para evitar cualquier caida de tension(que seguramente sucede). estos amplificador son de baja potencia (15-30w, 70-100v) y no son costosos. de este modo podra conectar varios parlantes acoplados sin ninguna perdida ocasionada por cableados demasiado largos.


suerte.


----------



## promiscuo (Jul 3, 2009)

Disculpen la demora estuve de viaje!
Los parlantes son potenciados y los tengo conectados cada uno a su fuente de 12v 800mha.
sigue sin funcionar, me podrian pasar algun link o circuito de los amplificador o buffers que ustedes nombarn, asi lo dibujo con el Eagle y lo paso a cobre?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2009)

Por acá se trata el tema.

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 3, 2009)

sevset dijo:
			
		

> Que tal. en estos casos lo mas recomendable es usar un amplificador lineal con salida de 70v, y en cada aula un parlante con transformador de impedancia . . .



La solucion de _sevset_ es buena, pero no es necesario que el amplificador tenga toda esa potencia, de 20 W a 30 W serian suficientes.



			
				promiscuo dijo:
			
		

> . . . Los parlantes son potenciados y los tengo conectados cada uno a su fuente de 12v 800mha . . .



El problema de esos parlantes potenciados, es que la señal de entrada es inferior a 1 V. Entonces a mayor distancia, mayor es el largo del cable, mayor es la resistencia, mayor es la distorsion, menor es la señal que llega al destino, etc.


Conecta en una de las salidas del computador (L o R), un transmisor de FM y en el/los parlante/s mas alejado/s, incorporale una radio de FM pequeña.
Si del punto A al B existe alcance visual, entonces usa un transmisor laser, chequealo en el siguiente link:
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Misc/lcs.htm


----------



## sevset (Jul 4, 2009)

Que tal. de echo un amplificador para linea es de baja potencia( solo 15 a 30w), lo que maneja alto es el voltaje de salida(70-100v), para instalar cableados muy largos sin ninguna perdida. estos sistemas se utilizan por ejemplo: en centros comerciales, hospitales, aeropuertos etc. donde haya que poner muchos parlantes con transformador, a grandes distancias y un solo amplificador.




suerte.


----------



## promiscuo (Jul 4, 2009)

A ver si me quedo claro lo que yo tendria que hacer entonces es armar un amplificador de 15-30w
y colocarlo asi:


PC--------Amplif-------------------------------------------------------------
                              |                    |                        |                    |
                              |                    |                        |                    |
                       Parlantes1     Parlant2           parlant3          Parlan4

(aparte que asi los tengo colocados, solo que sin el amplificadorf)
gracias...


----------

